# My newly rescaped 15 gallon tank (New Thread Started)



## CRS Fan

Well I finally did it! I rescaped my 15 gallon yesterday and it was a total PITA!

Here is what it looked like before the rescape:










And this is its new incarnate tonight.

Flora have included and do include:

Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' 
*Pogostemon helferi - Downoi - died *
Fissidens fontanus - Phoenix Moss 
Proserpinaca palustris - Mermaid Weed
Singapore Moss (Vesicularia dubyana) 
Weeping Moss - Vesicularia ferriei 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown'
Heteranthera zosterifolia (Stargrass) 
*Myriophyllum tuberculatum - removed*
Ranunculus inundatas 
Staurogyne repen
*Echinodorus versuvius - added*
*Hygrophila 'Pantanal' - added
Ammania sp 'Bonsai' - added*
*Marsilea hirsuta - removed*
*Dwarf Hairgrass - added*
*Hygrophila pinnatifida - died*

Fauna will be:
Blue Pearl Shrimp
Boraras brigittae
Boraras merah
Silvertip BNP
Ottocinclus affinis
Assasin Snails
Pest Snails

Right side:










Centre:










Left side:










Top view right:










Top view centre:










Top view left:










Let me know you thoughts. Any comments on the layout are welcome.

Keep posted as I will have a bunch of plants for sale and Blue Pearl shrimp available shortly. I just have to portion and sorth the plants and cull the BP's.

Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I can't wait to see it when it starts filling out. Looks good so far. I wanna try mermaid weed but am not sure how it will work in my tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Looks great as always Stuart , can't wait to see it as it fills in as well


----------



## clintgv

I like it . I wanna see it after it fills in. So keep us updated


----------



## pdoutaz

clintgv said:


> I like it . I wanna see it after it fills in. So keep us updated


I'll second that


----------



## jobber

Stuart. 
You got some really nice tanks! And the plants, super healthy!


----------



## Catfish180

Healthy plants! Tank looks great!


----------



## neven

looks great! i love the decor, don't see it to often in planted tanks


----------



## CRS Fan

*The tank specs are as follows:

1 - Standard 15 gallon tank

Lighting:
1 - 24W Hagen Glo T5HO with a Geismann 6000K Aquaflora bulb
1 - dual Coralife T5 Aqualight - 1 10,000K and 1 Colormax Bulb
Photoperiod: 7 hours with all lights

CO2:
Milwaukee 957 CO2 Regulator on a 5lb tank
Diffused through an UP Aqua CO2 Atomizer
Rate: 2 Bubbles every 3 seconds when lights are on

Filtration:
1 - Eheim Ecco 2232

Substrate:
1/2 ADA I and 1/2 ADA II (about 1-1/2 bags total)*

*Fertz:
EI: Right now using Pfertz line but will switch to dry dosing after tank clears.
*

Since setting the tank up a couple days ago, I have run into a MASSIVE bacterial bloom .

Here are some pics !




























I quickly went into "OH CRAP" mode, and installed an additional Ecco 2232 as a water pump for a Turbo-Twist 3X (9W) sterilizer.



















I will keep posting on the progress.

Thanks for looking 

Stuart

Hopefully it will clear soon.

Once clear, I willl allow the tank to stabilize for a week or so before removing it entirely.


----------



## CRS Fan

I just did a 100% WC and the water is as clear as the initial post (I couldn't wait for it to clear on its own). I will continue running the UV for a couple weeks so the bloom does not reoccur. The ADA I and the original Ecco 2232 were on the old incarnation for quite a while, so I won't need the additional bacterial load that becomes suspended. I dry dosed as well for the first time EVER.

I added 1/8 tsp Potassium Nitrate
1/32 tsp Potassium Phosphate, Potassium Sulfate, and Plantex (CSM+B)

I will post additional pics in the morning as it should clear over night !

Thanks for looking,

Stuart


----------



## neven

Hows things looking after day 1 from the water change?


----------



## CRS Fan

neven said:


> Hows things looking after day 1 from the water change?


It cleared up quite well . Here are a couple of pics  !





































I'm also doing a little "What plant is that" thingy? If anyone can guess what the Bolbitis looking plant in all of the above pics is, they will get 1 free stem when I have enough to sell. Happy guessing . One unsuspecting member already has a clue........

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber

would that unsuspecting member be me??? haha

i guess: bolbitis heudelotti.

stuart, i see the HC is coming along quite well in growth. 4 days only. i notice it spreading.


----------



## vdub

Hygrophila pinnatifida


----------



## CRS Fan

vdub said:


> Hygrophila pinnatifida


What was your clue, Joe? You are correct. Now to wait for the plant to grow ! Good thing you live so close.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## vdub

Lol, sweeeeet. Well, you said that it was a stem, so naturally crpyts and rhizome were off the list. Definitely wasn't bolbitis, bolbitis grows differently. Judging by pic 3, your plant grows like a hygro, sort of like hygro difformis stripped naked of its bottom leaves. Plus I know for a fact that you always have the latest stuff so I went to tropica looked up their newest stem plans under H and BAM in all it's glory, Hygrophila pinnatifida.


----------



## CRS Fan

vdub said:


> Lol, sweeeeet. Well, you said that it was a stem, so naturally crpyts and rhizome were off the list. Definitely wasn't bolbitis, bolbitis grows differently. Judging by pic 3, your plant grows like a hygro, sort of like hygro difformis stripped naked of its bottom leaves. Plus I know for a fact that you always have the latest stuff so I went to tropica looked up their newest stem plans under H and BAM in all it's glory, Hygrophila pinnatifida.


Wow , you did your homework on that one bud. Now grow already.....


----------



## CRS Fan

*OK I need some input on what antibacterial medication would work to eradicate my rogue bacteria.* My water column is clear, however, it has now decided to engulf and possibly smother all the plant life within it (it is also growing on the substrate  ! It looks to be the same type of bacteria I had last summer that almost wiped out my 29 gallon. I believe the contaminant strain either came in through my water supply or is airbourne.

So for a last dich effort I want to use an antibacterial medication to eradicate it or elso I will need to throw out all livestock and run the tank with a mild bleach solution to kill it all off and start fresh. Here are some pics of what I am talking about.























































*ANY HELP WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED.*

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## ibenu

What you say about giving metricide 14 a try? I have a bucket/jug I can drop off, worth a shot as apposed to doing / before you try bleach no?

PM me or call (aa haa I will call in the am been a busy couple days) Just PM me bout the metricide if you wanna give it a shot....

Lisa


----------



## CRS Fan

Hey Lisa.

I have a gallon of Metricide but thank you for the offer. I drained the tank and did 1 part to 10 parts dilution and misted with it. I was thinking maybe doing a Maracyn 1 and 2 treatment and then reintroducing the correct bacteria. Right now all 4 of my betta bowls are also infected with this freakin' bacterial strain. Do you think this might work?

Best Regards,

Stuart



ibenu said:


> What you say about giving metricide 14 a try? I have a bucket/jug I can drop off, worth a shot as apposed to doing / before you try bleach no?
> 
> PM me or call (aa haa I will call in the am been a busy couple days) Just PM me bout the metricide if you wanna give it a shot....
> 
> Lisa


----------



## vdub

Any luck Stuart?

I had something like that too in my tank last year. If your solution doesn't work you can always try some good old 3% hygrogen peroxide and lots of water changes. 5 minutes with a coat of hydrogen peroxide should work if what you have is a bacterial invasion or algae outbreak. Otherwise you got something entirely different, I'd be scared to guess what that might be.


----------



## CRS Fan

Right now I'm trying the natural approach and put it in there. I got 6 BNP from Lisa and I'll see if they make a dent in it. I also scooped up an otto from a different tank. I see what it looks like tomorrow and then go from there. All I know is it is a PITA to erradicate.

I'll keep ya'll posted.

Stuart


----------



## gouedi

if i were you....i will try.
1. change 1/3 water from other tank. 
2. put in 3+ dead fish to speed up the biological cycle.
3. only 4 hours lighting..or fewer...UV on in night.
4. wait.


----------



## CRS Fan

gouedi said:


> if i were you....i will try.
> 1. change 1/3 water from other tank.
> 2. put in 3+ dead fish to speed up the biological cycle.
> 3. only 4 hours lighting..or fewer...UV on in night.
> 4. wait.


Thank you for the suggestions, gouedi.

I shouldn't have to recycle the tank (that is the problem). It is a rogue bacterial strain in the tank that does not want to stop. The tank had all the original ADA I from the original version and the fully cycled 2232 from the same tank. This bacteria seems to be a much different strain that has overcompensated while the ADA II has been colinizing. I am also adding Stability daily to add the 'right' bacteria through the process.

I'm doing the wait and see approach right now. It looks like the clean team is making a dent but I don't know if they can compete yet.

Here is the clean team (less the Otto who is still cleaning).



















And a few more of what I'm up against...



















That's it for now.

Stuart

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## AvianAquatics

Ouch good luck, at least they haven't start dying yet...


----------



## tang daddy

Wow Stuart sorry to see this, Ada always has it's problems... perhaps when you pulled out the plants on the rescape it may have caused an amonia spike and unbalanced your system. I have experienced this aswell in the past, I threw out all the plants and started over.... GL with the battle!!


----------



## CRS Fan

tang daddy said:


> Wow Stuart sorry to see this, Ada always has it's problems... perhaps when you pulled out the plants on the rescape it may have caused an amonia spike and unbalanced your system. I have experienced this aswell in the past, I threw out all the plants and started over.... GL with the battle!!


Well after a couple of days, the clean team is hard at work and progress is being made. Here are a few shots  !

Driftwood eaten clean of slime/debris:










ADA Rock win no waving slime:










Left corner and substrate shot (I was drunk.... JUST KIDDING - for those who know me):










Clean Eheim return spout and staurogyne shot:










PLEASE NOTE: NO SCRUBBING WAS DONE, SO AS NOT TO WRONGLY INCRIMINATE THE GUILTY (Otto and BNP Team).

Thanks for looking  !

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Wow Stuart looks hey they are doing a heck of a good job for you. Better give them a good pat on the back.


----------



## 182

Wow, glad things cleared up for you! What a crazy bloom.


----------



## CRS Fan

Here are some new pics from tonight. The Hygrophylia pinnatafida died !























































Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## jobber

Glad to see you've conquered the bloom.

Nice rescape and look forward to seeing pics again in the near future.


----------



## jiang604

Stuart, the strainer looks like a perfect fit  very nice! everything looks like its coming along nicely


----------



## CRS Fan

jiang604 said:


> Stuart, the strainer looks like a perfect fit  very nice! everything looks like its coming along nicely


The strainer is so much cleaner than the ugly poret foam. Thanks again for doing the group order.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan

New pics from tonight 9/26/10


















































































Any and all comments welcome. Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Looks awesome Stuart, things are coming back and looks like your HC is filing in great. I see some crs in there too.


----------



## CRS Fan

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Looks awesome Stuart, things are coming back and looks like your HC is filing in great. I see some crs in there too.


Yep, it's coming along nicely. And I got all my CRS (2) in the second new pic !


----------



## alym

I've got this same bloom in my tank now. So natural fighting works best eh? I have 2 plecos in the 90 now, I guess I need an army.


----------



## BossRoss

Nice... i see you got BOTH CRS in one shot  Glad you got over the bloom, and thanks for the plants!


----------



## WCL

Looks good Stuart.
The 3 Silvertips I got from you a little while back did great work in my tank too.


----------



## effox

Looks great!!!


----------



## CRS Fan

So It has been just over a month since my last update. I figured I would update now that the substrate has settled in. I modified the lighting structure after the Tom Barr visit. I am currently only running a single 24W T5HO on the tank with excellent results (albeit slower plant growth). Algae growth has also slowed but I still have remnants of a pesky hair-type algae. I also am only running 1 Eheim Ecco 2232 and an AC 50 for circulation. I have also removed the UV sterilizer as it was no longer needed (all of this was done about a month ago). So without further adieu, here are the pics!

Left side front:










Right side front:



















Centre front:










Right side centre:










Centre of centre:










Right side back:










Left side centre:










Full tank shot:










Thanks for looking !


----------



## CRS Fan

Here are a few more pics from a top view.

Right front:










Left back:










Right of centre:










Thanks for looking !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Wow Stuart it look greater everytime I see it. I am in love with the fissedens now. (spelling)


----------



## effox

Yeah the Fissidens looks great.


----------



## CRS Fan

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Wow Stuart it look greater everytime I see it. I am in love with the fissedens now. (spelling)


Thank you kindly Candace.


----------



## user_error

Looks great, love the fissedens... And front right that's hc? Thickens up quite nicely. Stargrass looks good too


----------



## CRS Fan

user_error said:


> Looks great, love the fissedens... And front right that's hc? Thickens up quite nicely. Stargrass looks good too


Yes, UE, HC definitely becomes a giant mat. It can get an inch or 2 thick as well .


----------



## Claudia

The whole thing looks awesome, cant wait to start out new peojwct Stu


----------



## roadrunner

Wow! That's a real beauty. Good job!


----------



## thefishwife

Stunning Stuart!


----------



## ncutler

Great looking tank! I'm just a little confused why you have an AC 50 in this if it's a CO2 injected tank. Or is it a Metricide 14 one now?


----------



## Morainy

It is stunning, Stuart. So stunning, in fact, that I think you should stop offering to bring me plants, and just bring me your whole tank! ;-)

Your hard work, knowledge and commitment show.


----------



## CRS Fan

ncutler said:


> Great looking tank! I'm just a little confused why you have an AC 50 in this if it's a CO2 injected tank. Or is it a Metricide 14 one now?


Hello Nick.

I use the AC 50 for biological activity (only houses sponges) and additional circulation (CO2 dispersion). I have to top off the tank daily to keep offsetting evaporation and a waterfall effect from the AC 50 (it allows for sufficient surface agitation so a film does not form on the water surface). The Eheim 2232 in itself does not provide ample circulation for the tank. it is a balancing act between the AC 50 and the water level. I do run CO2 through an UpAqua atomizer on the output of the canister and also use metricide for algacidal measures. I hope that clarifies matters.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan

Claudia said:


> The whole thing looks awesome, cant wait to start out new peojwct Stu


Thank you, and no problem.



roadrunner said:


> Wow! That's a real beauty. Good job!


Thank you, again !



thefishwife said:


> Stunning Stuart!


The Blue Pearls love their new home 



Morainy said:


> It is stunning, Stuart. So stunning, in fact, that I think you should stop offering to bring me plants, and just bring me your whole tank! ;-)
> 
> Your hard work, knowledge and commitment show.


You'll just have to let me 'work' on your tanks and let me do my thing !

Thank you everyone for all the kind remarks (it's still a work in progress).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim

looks really healthy stu, thanks for sharing


----------



## ncutler

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Nick.
> 
> I use the AC 50 for biological activity (only houses sponges) and additional circulation (CO2 dispersion). I have to top off the tank daily to keep offsetting evaporation and a waterfall effect from the AC 50 (it allows for sufficient surface agitation so a film does not form on the water surface). The Eheim 2232 in itself does not provide ample circulation for the tank. it is a balancing act between the AC 50 and the water level. I do run CO2 through an UpAqua atomizer on the output of the canister and also use metricide for algacidal measures. I hope that clarifies matters.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


So I think the assumption I can make is that your pumping more then enough CO2 into the tank? I've been trying to minimize the surface movement to hold CO2 in, guess in a 15G though it's fairly easy to maintain a high level of CO2 in the water even with surface agitation.


----------



## neven

whether its pressurized or DIY you can adjust the settings (or mix for diy) to compensate for the increased agitation. i too used to think about co2 loss all the time, then i saw CRS's tanks. Doing the same thing with DIY, i've not noticed anything different, minus the lack of a surface film


----------



## thefishwife

Glad the BP are doing well for you *smooch*


----------



## tang daddy

Well Stuart looks like this tank has turned around from foggy to fame... where did you aquire the Ranunculus Inundatus ? I am still waiting for some! Do you run the co2 24/7, I saw a few members tanks doing this at a slower bb rate and seemed to have great results...I myself have done the same in all my small tanks as I find its less of a ph swing for my Crs.


----------



## Nicklfire

looks really healthy bud, great job being done there


----------



## CRS Fan

ncutler said:


> So I think the assumption I can make is that your pumping more then enough CO2 into the tank? I've been trying to minimize the surface movement to hold CO2 in, guess in a 15G though it's fairly easy to maintain a high level of CO2 in the water even with surface agitation.


In this tank I try to achieve a high O2 AND CO2 concentration. I run 2 bubbles per 3 seconds of CO2 during the 10 hour photoperiod and I find the drop checker becomes green within 2 hours of the initial CO2 injection. My HC pearls within about 3 hours. All I know is I currently have a Blue Pearl explosion !

I also have rolling surface agitation in my 29 gallon and only run 1 bps through an atomizer with good plant growth rates.

All in all I don't find the surface agitation really degasses much of the CO2 because it dissolves in the water as it circulates as microbubbles produced by the atomizer. As noted earlier, it also keeps the water surface clean of oily film.

Hopefully that makes sense.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan

Bien Lim said:


> looks really healthy stu, thanks for sharing


Your the master my friend, I am merely a lowly student. LOL Thanks for the tips over the years !



neven said:


> whether its pressurized or DIY you can adjust the settings (or mix for diy) to compensate for the increased agitation. i too used to think about co2 loss all the time, then i saw CRS's tanks. Doing the same thing with DIY, i've not noticed anything different, minus the lack of a surface film


Thanks for the clarification, Rob!



thefishwife said:


> Glad the BP are doing well for you *smooch*


Right now I have a shrimp explosion, Kim!



tang daddy said:


> Well Stuart looks like this tank has turned around from foggy to fame... where did you aquire the Rondulus? I am still waiting for some! Do you run the co2 24/7, I saw a few members tanks doing this at a slower bb rate and seemed to have great results...I myself have done the same in all my small tanks as I find its less of a ph swing for my Crs.


Chris, you can PM me or maybe we can do a trade on the Ranunculus inundatas. I find I only run my CO2 during the photoperiod and I don't really track PH swings. If it ain't broke, don't fix it !



Nicklfire said:


> looks really healthy bud, great job being done there


Thanks Shawn, now its time for you to get your tank growing..... muahahaha

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Mferko

looks great! give me a pm when your ready to cull some of those blue shrimps i might be interested


----------



## thefishwife

CRS Fan said:


> Right now I have a shrimp explosion, Kim!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Woo Hoo!!!! they were always good to me


----------



## CRS Fan

So it's been a while since I've updated this tank with pics. I removed the Hygrophila pantanal 'Wavy' and will be removing the Ammania spp. 'Bonsai'. I have added some Staurogyne stolonifera. The Rananculus is growing in as well. The Cryptocoryne becketti 'Petchii' is growing like a weed and the Staurogyne repens 'low grow' is taking off as well. My Blyxa is still very yellow, so I may pull it as well.

So without further adieu, here are the pics:

Front left (top view)










Staurogyne repens and HC (top view)










Crypt. beckettii 'Petchii', Ammania spp 'Bonsai', Fissidens fontanus, Singapore Moss, Staurogyne repens and stolonifera, and Rananculuc inundatus (top view)










Front right (showing yellowing blyxa)










Front centre



















Left front










Full tank shot



















Thanks for looking !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72

You're a plant master, Stuart. A plant master. 

Beautiful tank.


----------



## jobber

Not only should Shawn sign up for aquascaping competitions, I recommend stuart take part also! your planted tanks are amazing and stunning.


----------



## CRS Fan

crazy72 said:


> You're a plant master, Stuart. A plant master.
> 
> Beautiful tank.


Thank you Franck.

I learned a couple of things over the past couple years (and I'm still learning)



jobber604 said:


> Not only should Shawn sign up for aquascaping competitions, I recommend stuart take part also! your planted tanks are amazing and stunning.


Thanks Ming.

I can attribute the lush growth and colour to ADA I and II and 1 24W Geisemann bulb. I waiting for my Litorella uniflora to fill in on the front right side.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber

so glad you battled and won against that "bloom" a few months ago. look forward to watching your tank and project develop.


----------



## CRS Fan

jobber604 said:


> so glad you battled and won against that "bloom" a few months ago. look forward to watching your tank and project develop.


Yeah that was a PITA. I'm currently going through the ADA stabilization process in my 27 gallon tank (note to self: start another journal).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1

Looks great Stuart!


----------



## Luke78

Nicely done , all the plants look so lush and healthy.I bet all of your setups take a good part of your day or week to look after?, but its all worth it in the end.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## BubBleBee

Looks awesome Stuart....Happy Holidays


----------



## CRS Fan

Diztrbd1 said:


> Looks great Stuart!


Thanks John. I am starting to like it myself . it's my first light limited, high-tech tank. I'm so happy with it, I started another light limited tank.



Luke78 said:


> Nicely done , all the plants look so lush and healthy.I bet all of your setups take a good part of your day or week to look after?, but its all worth it in the end.Thanks for sharing !


Being light limited and having 100's of baby Blue Pearls, Amanos, and ottos helps to keep any algae in check. I just dose every couple of days and do a 50% W/C once a week and it basically looks after itself !



BubBleBee said:


> Looks awesome Stuart....Happy Holidays


Thanks, Bobbi. Merry Ho Ho to you and yours.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife

Fantastic Stuart!! Just beautiful. Now why do you think your blyxa is turning yellow? Is it lacking something, or just not healthy.


----------



## CRS Fan

thefishwife said:


> Fantastic Stuart!! Just beautiful. Now why do you think your blyxa is turning yellow? Is it lacking something, or just not healthy.


I think my light is too bright, Kim. The one plant underneath the rock is green: only the plantsdirectly under the light fixture are yellow (so I don't suspect a nutrient deficiency). I replaced most of the Blyxa this morning with another rare plant . Keep posted for details .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife

OK I would have never guessed your light being to bright, I would have figured a deficiency.


----------



## Morainy

Gorgeous, Stuart!!


----------



## euroamg

Nice tanks Stuart...
Here are some of the pics i took of your tank..


----------



## Nanokid

looking great! were do you get all your plants? i have trouble getting variety


----------



## jiang604

As usual, Stuart's tanks are crystal clear and stunning!!

Here is a photo I took of it today:


----------



## CRS Fan

euroamg said:


> Nice tanks Stuart...
> Here are some of the pics i took of your tank..


Thank you for posting these pics, Nelson. My visitors seem to take better pics than me.....



Nanokid said:


> looking great! were do you get all your plants? i have trouble getting variety


I get most of my rarer plants through intrading amongst hobbyist friends and I also have an Asian connection for some of the rarest plants...



jiang604 said:


> As usual, Stuart's tanks are crystal clear and stunning!!
> 
> Here is a photo I took of it today:


Thanks for posting the pic, Frank. I wish I could get some macro-shots of my Blue Pearl substrate. lol.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

LOL, you shoulda asked for macro pics, I woulda put on the other lens


----------



## CRS Fan

jiang604 said:


> LOL, you shoulda asked for macro pics, I woulda put on the other lens


DAMN IT! If I would have only known..... DOH!


----------



## CRS Fan

SO...... I got bored last night and decided to rescape my 15 gallon tank again. I got rid of most of the Fissidens, ranunculus, Cryptocoryne becketii 'Petchii', and all the HC (I got bored with it).

These are some before pics (please excuse the poor photography skills):























































AND...... some after pics.....














































*AND.....* a list of the plants I have for sale after the rescape: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...lus-e-vesuvius-crypt-beckettii-petchii-13124/

The wood went back into the tank (sans most of the fissidens) and I will upload more current pictures when the tank clears.

Thanks for looking!

Stuart


----------



## jiang604

very nice stuart! and nice erios


----------



## CRS Fan

I think it needs more Erios and UG . Call me !


----------



## jiang604

CRS Fan said:


> I think it needs more Erios and UG . Call me !


lol, call you a little later buddy. Working on something with Nikki. I have them both =P


----------



## neven

Can't wait to see the tank filled in with the plants you have planned  Rescapitus is much better of a condition to have vs MTS or BTS


----------



## beijing2008

What an amazing tank. Magnificent growth
Stuart you are the man.


----------



## CRS Fan

beijing2008 said:


> What an amazing tank. Magnificent growth
> Stuart you are the man.


Thank you...... Thank you very much.... (in an Elvis Presley like voice) !


----------



## Morainy

Stuart, your 15 gallon tank was my favourite tank in the whole world (of any tank I've seen with my own eyes, not just in a photo... and even including most that I've seen in photos). It was spectacular. 

That tank is always spectacular, with every reinvention. I love the way it looks now, too. You're a genius with it. It always looks like a miniature botanical garden. Almost expect the shrimplets to be sitting on scrolled iron benches and reading books with monocles.


----------



## CRS Fan

Morainy said:


> Stuart, your 15 gallon tank was my favourite tank in the whole world (of any tank I've seen with my own eyes, not just in a photo... and even including most that I've seen in photos). It was spectacular.
> 
> That tank is always spectacular, with every reinvention. I love the way it looks now, too. You're a genius with it. It always looks like a miniature botanical garden. Almost expect the shrimplets to be sitting on scrolled iron benches and reading books with monocles.


All good things must come to an end ! BUT...... I'm sure it will grow in much prettier.

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy

Wow the rescape really opened up the tank.

OH OH what is that I see right in the middle... Is that Erio Japan?

How many more erios are you adding? Your ranunculus is growing out like weeds!!!


----------



## lotus

All of Stuart's planted tanks is incredible and the plants are really nice! I could see myself talking to him for hours just to pick his brain. He makes it look so effortless.


----------



## roadrunner

How do you do that? Your new tank looks always nicer than previous one. Next time you bored, you can come to my house and help me with my setup. I would be happy if my tank was at least half as awesome as yours (before you even started changes)!


----------



## CRS Fan

tang daddy said:


> Wow the rescape really opened up the tank.
> 
> OH OH what is that I see right in the middle... Is that Erio Japan?
> 
> How many more erios are you adding? Your ranunculus is growing out like weeds!!!


It is Erio China ! My Ranunculus is growing like a weed (some of my close friends have heard me refer to it as REDONKULOUS).



lotus said:


> All of Stuart's planted tanks is incredible and the plants are really nice! I could see myself talking to him for hours just to pick his brain. He makes it look so effortless.


Planted tanks are not as hard as people make them out to be: my success has mainly been attributed to good lighting, substrate, and CO2, with some dosing in there somewhere ! OH..... AND A WHOLE LOTTA PATIENCE! I now can honestly say, "I'm addicted to CO2 and light limited tanks."



roadrunner said:


> How do you do that? Your new tank looks always nicer than previous one. Next time you bored, you can come to my house and help me with my setup. I would be happy if my tank was at least half as awesome as yours (before you even started changes)!


It's funny.... I always see what's wrong with my tanks.... as opposed to what's working. I have learned what I know about plants by keeping them and asking lots of questions (and the internet always helps too).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Pamelajo

Great looking tanks.


----------



## CRS Fan

Well I got bored again over the last couple days and was getting tired of BBA and some Cladophora growing in and on the Fissedens fontanus, and Litorella uniflora. SO...... I ripped up half the tank removed the branches with Fissidens ripped up all the Litorella and simplified the scape (to allow for better CO2 circulation). I also pulled out all the Echinodorus vesuvius and moved the Mermaid Weed. And the tank now looks like this (I still need to figure out what else to put in the tank). Here are some new pics as of tonight.









































































Thanks for looking !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy

Absolutely gorgeous rescape, Stuart, as always! When are you going to set up a webcam so that we can just watch your tanks all the time?


----------



## CRS Fan

Morainy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous rescape, Stuart, as always! When are you going to set up a webcam so that we can just watch your tanks all the time?


Thanks again for your kind words, Maureen. If there was a way I could capitalize on my scapes, I would. BUT... I feel better just sharing my plants and scapes with my fellow hobbyists on this awesome forum.

Sincerely,

Stuart


----------



## giraffee

If you don't mind me asking... What is that spiky looking plant in front (4th pic)?


----------



## CRS Fan

giraffee said:


> If you don't mind me asking... What is that spiky looking plant in front (4th pic)?


It is Eriocaulon sp 'China'. It is my favourite plant ATM.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan

This tank has been completely revamped and the new journal is located HERE.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

